# Getting a corn snake...



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm getting a corn snake next week. I know the basics, that you need to feed them mice, etc. but how do you tell if it's a boy or girl? I really want to get a female and I've narrowed the name list it down to Kelsey, Casey, and Cassidy.
And another question: what size terrarium do they need? And what decorations do they like? Do they drink water from a bottle or bowl? If so, can I use tap water? Do they need a pool of water to swim in? Do they need sant, dirt or pebbles? 
So yeah. What setup do they need in order to thrive? And how do I tell it's gender?


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

You should look up how to sex adult corn snakes. It's hard to sex snakes until they're older. Here's a link How to sex corn snakes.

*What size terrarium do they need?* Corn snakes can livetheir entire lives into a 20gL aquarium, which is only $30 at Petsmart.
*What decorations do they like?* Stumps and caves to hide in.
*Do they drink water from a bottle or bowl?* Bowl; they manly swim in it and poop in it. They get their hydration from food, so live pinky mice are best for them when they're young.
*Can I use tap water?* Tap water is fine, our cats and dgos drink it, so it's fine. Bottled water is really good too, though.
*Do they need a pool of water to swim in?* Yes; just one bowl.
*Do they need sand, dirt or pebbles?* The best substrate would be a reptile carpet at Petco or Petsmart. They're usually only $10 and can be washed over and over again. They're well worth it and they cannot be ingested,therefore it cannot harm your snake.
*What setup do they need in order to thrive?* You can set up a 20gL aquarium with the reptile carpet and then have a medium sized bowl with water that's changed daily. Have a cave or two for the snake to hide in, along with a light for it to bask in. You NEED a lid so that the snake doesn't escape. Mesh lids are good and will hold up the heat lamp without melting. I can calculate how much it will cost for everything if you buy it at Petsmart. I'll be back.


----------



## Kiara1125 (Feb 1, 2011)

Decided to make a second post. Here's the list if everything is from Petsmart.

*Corn snake* - $47.49
*20gL aquarium* - $29.99
*Deep dome lamp fixture* - $17.99
*Basking spot light* - $8.99 (50 watts)
*Infrared light* - $9.59 (50 watts)
*Reptile carpet* - $10.99
*Medium repti rock dish* - $8.99
*Medium wooden cave* - $6.79

*TOTAL:*
$140.82 (excluding tax)

Remember that this is a one time payment besides the light bulbs which need to be replaced as they die. They can last a few years, though. You'll be paying about $6 a month or so if you buy a dozen pinky mice per month (which you won't need to). It will be very cheap after the initial big bucks for setup. That's how everything is. lol


----------

